
SEC Issues First ICO “No Action” Letter - will_brown
https://www.sec.gov/divisions/corpfin/cf-noaction/2019/turnkey-jet-040219-2a1.htm
======
ada1981
What is the point of the token then? It’s simply a presale tool?

